# Gyno from 1-andro rx



## JimDugba (Mar 6, 2011)

I am currently going into my 3rd week of 1-andro rx at 600mg and I think I am starting to develop gyno symptoms as my nipples are puffy and senstitive. I am stacking with Anabolic Matrix. this is my first cycle. I have nolva on hand. Should I just stop the cycle or is there some way to combat this?


----------



## Arnold (Mar 6, 2011)

start taking Nolva.


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Mar 6, 2011)

Start the nolva, check out this article 16 Ways to Fight Gynecomastia | Primordial Performance Blog

And go from there.  IMO, the nolva will help a lot but you'll need to probably bring down estrogen after the run...


----------



## JimDugba (Mar 6, 2011)

I'm probably going to stop the cycle as its just not worth it. Should I start running nolva at 20 mg per day or more?


----------



## JimDugba (Mar 6, 2011)

Should I also conitnue with the anabolic matrix?


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Mar 6, 2011)

Run the nolva... you're in PCT now.  Anabolic matrix is...?

I also suggest you not run aromatizing compounds without an AI on hand or something like Androhard to negate the estrogenic side effects.  Looks like you're prone brother.


----------



## JimDugba (Mar 7, 2011)

Its a natural test booster.


----------



## JimDugba (Mar 7, 2011)

What should I run the nolva at? 40/40/20/20?


----------



## JimDugba (Mar 7, 2011)

going with 60.40.20.20, heard liquid is underdosed. On a positive note I'm glad I started with this PH. I'm assuming other ones would have way worst sides. Glad to say this is my first and last cycle, I got the bug out of my system.


----------



## TJTJ (Mar 7, 2011)

If one encounters similar symptoms during a cycle do you stop the ph then asap continue with the e-control pct along with the Nolvadex? Or just the nolvadex?


----------



## JimDugba (Mar 7, 2011)

Thats a good question I have e-control as well.


----------



## TJTJ (Mar 7, 2011)

JimDugba said:


> I am currently going into my 3rd week of 1-andro rx at 600mg and I think I am starting to develop gyno symptoms as my nipples are puffy and senstitive. I am stacking with Anabolic Matrix. this is my first cycle. I have nolva on hand. Should I just stop the cycle or is there some way to combat this?




whats up man, i posted on your cycle log and wanted to see how it went  but stumbled upon your new posts from today. So what happened? you got  gyno or just symptoms? You seemed abit freaked and worried. do you think you just got paranoid? Im about to  do the same cycle as you. what are your plans?


----------



## JimDugba (Mar 7, 2011)

its just symptoms. A little minor swelling and senstivity. Definately not being paranoid, it is the beginnings of gyno. However, I'm not freaking, it's early in the cycle and I have nolva on hand. I'm stopping the cycle. I'm going to continue the anabolic matrix and nolva, and dose the e-control. Hopefully solves the problem. Give the cycle a shot, its gotta be legit if it gave me nipple sensitivity lol. I think I'm extremely prone to gyno since I havent really read of anyone else experiencing problems.


----------



## JimDugba (Mar 7, 2011)

All I know is I'm never touching Steerroids again lol. My body is just not right for the stuff.


----------



## TwisT (Mar 7, 2011)

Should have done your homework, get on 40mg nolva ED and drop dose as needed.

-T


----------



## JimDugba (Mar 7, 2011)

I tried. Just gonna stop cycle then dose nolva 60/40/20/20.


----------



## charliemurphy9 (Mar 7, 2011)

good luck with the gyno problems, the nolva should definitely help, if that doesn't work you may want to look into letro.


----------



## JimDugba (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks brother, its not bad right now so hopefully this quick action solves it.


----------



## TJTJ (Mar 8, 2011)

Why not just take the nolva at the start of the cycle? Why wait for symps?


----------

